# Blockbuster Trade



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Suns trade Marbury and Penny to NY Knicks for Antonio McDyess, Howard Eisley, Charlie Ward, the rights to Milos Vujanic, two first-round draft picks, and cash. The trade needs NBA approval first.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818

What do you think Suns fans? I like it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't like it now, but it's going to depend on if all I've heard about Milos is true. Also, if McDyess can just HEAL it would be great. We'd have a very strong frontcourt, Amare might see 24-30 mins per game at C.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the Suns got the best of this one. Losing Marbury hurts, but Penny's future is iffy at best and he clearly wasn't happy with his PT in Phoenix.

Vujanic is going to be a heck of a player. A healthy Dice with a new start will contribute. Ward will give you some good hustle. Eisley is...well, you guys did good anyway.

Cap room for the FA market (Here Kobekobekobe...). Plus two first round picks that are likely to be quality picks. One step closer to getting Amare a ring, I'd say.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think I might have to agree with Tom on this one.. Granted Marbury is my favorite player but I really dont know how it's gonna work and Penny isnt as good as he once was.. He's alright.. But they do have a nice backup PG in Frank Williams (All because Marbury has to take his Starting Spot, lol)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Add Maciej Lampe to the list .

He could be huge, was projected to be as high as #5 pick up until the draft.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

bye **** the Suns now the whole team was Star. I hate this trade for them but not for Steph. Also that Bo trade screwed them too.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Suns got screwed. Say goodbye to the playoffs for the next 5 years, and say hello to the lottery. Who is their GM anyway? He needs to be FIRED. Trading Outlaw and Big Jake for Brevin Knight??? And now he traded away Marbury??? What an idiot.

You DO NOT trade away your star player. You DO NOT trade away a player that's top 5 in his position, unless it's for someone of equal or greater value in return. McDyees used top be a top 5 PF, but not anymore. And his contract is expiring, so all you're gonna get is cap space. Cap space is for rebuilding teams, i thought this team is trying to make the playoffs??

Whether you suns fans like it or not, this team is probably rebuilding. I suppose it's not a bad idea to rebuild around Amare, but this team had a pretty good core to begin with. Now they traded away a young talented PG for nothing. I dunno, it pretty hard to find another pg as good as marbury. Marion's also not getting any younger. By the looks of it, Marion would be on his decline by the time this team finishes rebuilding.

Ward and Eisley have nasty contracts, and both are mediocre at their position at best. Sure Penny had a horrible contract, but Ward and Eisley's combined is just as bad?

and no way does Kobe sign with the Suns. He has two choices, LA(rings, and more rings) or Memphis(jerry west, and they have a handful of young promising players). Most likely LA. Why would he play for the suns? the free agent market doesn't look too good next year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Losing Marbury hurts, but I still believe the Suns got the best of this deal, especially now that Lampe is being shipped as well. If Vujanic's agent approves a deal, that is going to be one fine young team with lots of cap space. The Suns as is was NOT going to get to the promised land.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hmm.. well you're wrong on a few points. Ward's contract is expiring and he can be bought out before Jan. 10. Eisley has a bad contract, yes. I'd wager we can package either him or Jahidi with a first rounder to someone under the cap, like Utah, and get rid of them.

Memphis can't sign Kobe. The only way they could get him is a sign and trade. That would probably require players like Gasol, Watson or Williams, Battier, etc. Would you rather be the man in Memphis with Mike Miller and James Posey or the man in Phoenix, a proven winning team, with Shawn Marion and Amare Stoudemire?

I am not naive enough to think we're getting Kobe, but even WITH this trade, our future in.. say 2 to 3 years looks better than just about anyone else's right now. I agree about trading your superstar though.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

why do people say all these Euros are good. Vujanic's hasnt even played in the league and Lampe isnt anything thats why he wnat secound round and cant get pt. Thats nothing for the best point god in the league.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Cap space is for rebuilding teams, i thought this team is trying to make the playoffs??


That's basically the same thing that came in my mind.

Can anyone do the math and figure just how many players are trading hands here, including the draft picks and such?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Suns future looks crappy to me Marion hasnt played without a great point guard lets see how that affects him. And I am not convinced Amare is ready to carry a franchise. That could really hurt his carrer. If he doesnt play well he will get traded by the looks of the players the Suns are trading.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Maciej slipped to the second round because of possible contractual problems with the team who previously owned his rights, and many of the teams in the mid-late first round hadn't worked him out thinking he would go very early. Or they had made promises to other players (see: Zarko).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't be surprised to see Googz traded...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't see the Suns even wanting to re-sign McDyess. Not with the problems you have had with Googs and Penny. Dice will get some large, long-term contract offers from somebody.

So you are completely gambling on Lampe, Vujanic, and getting all-star quality help from your lottery pick and the Knicks first-rounder.

Wishful thinking is not great management.

Maybe management just looked around and said there is no chance to make a run in the West for the next 4 years, so let's rebuild.

I think that intentionally tanking your season is never a good move and can backfire big time. Create a culture of losing that is hard to break. Look at the Bulls and Clips.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

So Colangelo pretty much traded away Jason Kidd for Lampe, Vujanic and a possible lottery pick??


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DeezNets</b>!
> So Colangelo pretty much traded away Jason Kidd for Lampe, Vujanic and a possible lottery pick??


It also means getting rid of Penny's contract. This move makes sense if they are really pressing for a particular free agent (Kobe). If they aren't, IMO it just isn't a good trade.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> It also means getting rid of Penny's contract. This move makes sense if they are really pressing for a particular free agent (Kobe). If they aren't, IMO it just isn't a good trade.



Well, thats a huge gamble to take considering Kobe has never showed any signs of interest in Phoenix....at least publicly. 

I was curious to see how you Suns fans felt about this deal, I assumed you would all be major pissed but I was wrong. Aren't you guys a little upset at Colangelo? Seems like all of his moves are a step backwards.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I am in no way mad at Colangelo.. he is probably one of the best front office players in professional sports today. Even if I hated this trade, I know that BC knows whats going down far better than I do . If he felt he couldnt' go anywhere with Marion, Amare, and Marbury then he did the right thing by blowing the team up. I don't think anyone can contend with the amount of young talent we have and will have with the picks here.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Alright, I stole this off of another board, but if we land Kobe..

PG- Barbosa/Milos - Paxson
SG - Bryant - Jordan
SF - Marion - Pippen
PF - Amare - Grant
C- White/Pavel? - Cartwright

I think considering our bench in the equation, we could be the second coming of the origiBulls.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Please do not compare Jordan to Kobe. He is maybe half way there. He isnt eve as good as he was last year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this trade is the greatest for the suns for the simple fact that this is set for the future. who cares if you dont make it to the playoffs this year, you wernt going to make it anywayz and what is the point when you know you have no chance of winning a chamiopnship!? in about 2 years this team will be the best team in the world. next year they will make the playoffs if they do the right thing this off season, and draft a pg or C. you are more thasn likely going to get 2 lottery picks, at least 1. amare will be better than ever and same with marion. draft pavel or okefor or felton. but lets say yall draft pavel and end up signing kobe!!!!!

vujanic/barbosa/ward
kobe/jacobsen
marion/joe johnson
amare/ zarko
pavel/ lampe/white


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Alright, I stole this off of another board, but if we land Kobe..
> 
> PG- Barbosa/Milos - Paxson
> ...




:uhoh: :uhoh: Wow, thats a hell of alot of wishfull thinking. I'm sorry, but I haven't heard anything EVER of Kobe wanting to or thinking about signing with the Suns. If thats what will keep Suns fans from going over board then so be it, but I wouldn't bank on a Kobe signing.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i wouldn't bank on signing kobe either, but you gotta admit, the possibility is there. aside from the clippers, no one else will have the cap room that the suns have. now who would you rather play for? the clippers, where you're overshadowed in your own arena and have no history of winning, or in phx, still in the lakers division (so you can stick it to shaq), with more talent (amare and marion, zarko, barbs, lampe, etc.), and kobe would still get to the be undisputed big dog (unlike w/ the lakers). memphis can't sign him, so rule out jerry west.

alternatively, let's consider the possibility of tmac. he's unhappy in orlando and can opt out after next year (i think). orlando has a history of trading stars. they like acquiring picks (see webber for penny and picks trade and penny for garrity and picks trade). orlando and phx have a long history of trading with one and other. phx just happens to have their 3 picks, ny's 2 picks, and cleveland's pick over the next 3 years. that's six first rounders with which to work. might a deal be in the works for tmac? may the suns make a run at him in the offseason? 

guess we'll see.

i loved marbs. i'm not a homer. i don't know that this is a good or bad trade yet. i think it IS a gamble, but i'm willing to ride the gamble with the colangeli . . . other than a (very) few bad moves (longley), they've made out like bandits in most trades/drafts.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Please do not compare Jordan to Kobe. He is maybe half way there. He isnt eve as good as he was last year.


I wasn't directly comparing Kobe to Jordan, but Amare, Milos/Barbosa, and if we can get Pavel.. you might (and won't, imo) not be able to compare Grant or Paxson to Amare or Leandro.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Please do not compare Jordan to Kobe. He is maybe half way there. He isnt eve as good as he was last year.


dont u mean kobe to jordan


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBE SIGNING WITH PHX, GOLDEN STATE HAS A BETTER CHANCE
:laugh:


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have to say, Knicks got the better end of this deal NOW . But PHX got it a lot better LONGTERM. 

Phx's pick will Be lottery, meaning you guys could get Okafer. Then if NY doesnt do good and you get another lotto you can get Ben Gordon. 

Gordon
Johnson
Marion
Stoudemire
Okafer

The suns i think get a steal in this trade for the future. It gives Johnson playing time, which is good since he was averagin 15ppg under your new coach. Barbosa and Vujanic will see lots of minutes which means quicker improvement.

Knicks meanwhile become a pretty good team in the East, i would say they could become a top team in teh east.

Marbury/Williams
Houston/Hardaway
KVH/Anderson
Thomas/Sweetney
Mutumbo/Doleac

This opens up more playing time for Sweetney.

It also gives them a killer SG rotation.

Mutumbo will probably get 20-30 min a game meaning doleac or Thomas will have to take his place.

Overall i think this is pretty good for both teams.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

so guys...who's going start the PG now for the rest of the season?

well, i like the trade cuz now we finally going be able to see how good barbosa really is.

obs: i hope he's english is better now.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Considering the Suns will likely waive Ward to save themselves 3.6 mill, I believe it's safe to say that Starbosa has the starting spot on lock for now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Suns damn near beat Chicago tonight, as shorthanded as they were. As a Bulls fan, I am mortified. But Kudos to Phoenix. This will be a nice team once the new players are aboard. Especially if Milos gets signed.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm just shocked... Marbury gone...

Penny as a knick will probably help him extend his career... I'm happy for him.

Knicks = Short term
Suns = Long term


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

27 points and some amount of assists for Barbosa, only 1 turnover in 39 minutes. I like what i saw, but it was only one game.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I think this is a GREAT trade for Phoenix. Here's why.

Even with Marbury, the Suns aren't going to win this year. They don't have a chance, lets be realistic with or without injuries. They are a 2nd tier Western Conference team (with Minnesota and the Rockets), they dont have a chance realistically so "blowing up the season" isn't that much of a problem. Perhaps they finish 10th now instead off 8th. I'm sorry to be so pessimistic, but it's realistic.

So what does that mean? Well this trade is great. It gives them some cap room to add some talent next year, maybe a good veteran leader. It also brings in two players who can be added to the already young core (Lampe and Milos) and all that is lost is Marburry. Losing Hardaway is great for the team. For what he added on the court, his leadership is questionable, and the cap room he takes up is huge, so that's good. 

Losing Marbury may be a good thing. This is a player who has a reputation for getting down on his teammates, his team etc. when things go bad. The Suns aren't playing that well this year, so maybe Coangelo is just preventing the inevitable. Who knows. I know this is going to anger a lot of people, but Marbury is overrated. He isn't going to lead the Knicks anywhere, maybe to the 5th spot instead of the 8th. Would he have helped Phoenix out? Does it matter that much? They already have a great player in Marion and a future superstar in Amare...and like I said, it doesn't matter, they couldn't win this year so what's the big deal? He's only going to get older...

For the Suns, they have to play for the long term. It's the realistic approach. Look at the other teams in the West. Sacto will be strong for the next 3-4 years. The Lakers may be in rebuilding mode next year. SanAntonio will be strong for 3-4 years. Dallas will likely be ripped apart if they dont win. If you look at it, Phoenix with their young core, and Houston are teams whose time to win isn't now, but in the next 3 to 4 years.

A little on Kobe. It's premature to say that Kobe is coming to Phoenix. It's what I thought when I heard about all the cap space, but if you think about it, it's a pipe dream. Firstly, Kobe has shown no interest. Secondly, Kobe is going to want to go somewhere where he is the undisputed star (if he choses to leave LA). Would Phoenix be the place? With Amare and Marion? He's give them a good chance to win, but I would be Kobe will be more concerned with his legacy, as he's already won 3-4 titles. And finally, Kobe may be in jail. Not to get way off track here, but all we are hearing now is "leaks" and "plants" in the media from the defense, all the posturing by them in court etc. He's going to trial so it says there is some evidence. I'm not going to go out on a limb and say he'll be in jail, but it's also a possibility. People talk about how their is no chance, but that's naieve. Be nice if it were true and that he was only guilty of adultery, but until the real evidence is put to a jury, all the media reports mean nothing.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey, nice post Springsteen.. I can't say I agree with you about Steph, but it's nice to hear a non-fan's perspective.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Zarko Cabarkapa has been injured a lot of this season so I think you that doubt the future of the Suns will be surprised by him when he plays. Barbosa is a starting PG in this league and is awesome. Shawn Marion and Amare Stoudemire are already known entity's who are stars. Lampe and Vujanic will both be very very good and Lampe could be an all-star someday. Add 2 more lottery picks to that and Look out this team is gonna be AWESOME!


----------

